# Jumbo Spot



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Invading the Piankitiank  caught 46 real nice spot yesterday around the Rt 3 bridge , all caught on real BLOODWORMS


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice going on the spot. Sounds like a nice fish fry in the making. How much are you paying for bloodworms there?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

inawe, 

I darn near started a riot on the VA boards
when I dared to say that I thought
real bloods outfish fishbites.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*yup*

I finally found a bunch of them tasty critters at $9.00 a dzn for Jumbo bloodworms used a little over 1 bag , took 3 bags out going again sat  talapia as long as we know the real deal it,s alllllllll gooooood !!  did loose a fat azz spec at the boat prolly went 2-3 lbs


----------

